# Favorite Tarpon Rod?



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I have an older GLX 10/11 Mega 8' 9" rod that is still loads of fun to fish


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

They sure had some stopping power


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well my custom made old Sage II, 13 wt. is my Tarpon rod. I know it will wup one but I have NOT caught a poon yet. Not because I haven't tried


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Nrx pro1 11 weight


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Echo prime 12wt

Also if anyone has one for sale in either 8 or 12 I want to buy it for a spare.


----------



## JGary (Nov 1, 2018)

My favorite for years has been the Scott STS 12. It is—especially for a 12— castable, the internal ferrules make it feel like a one piece, and it can fight. But I have to admit that, in my opinion, the Meridian (just bought an 11) and the Asquith (casted the 12 this summer for a few days) are better casters. They just feel smoother; more race-horsey (technical term). That said, give me a STS and I’m confident I can present to, and land, any tarpon out there that is goofy enough to fall for my advances.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Although I build all my own rods - I've pretty much quit building fly rods for my anglers since I can't build a replacement quick enough when I've got bookings coming up... That said, my personal favorite was a Horizon 12wt blank by Thomas and Thomas that I built up with one of those great old fully machined Powell reelseats... and I have a matching 10wt Horizon that's taken fish up to 80lbs (occasionally...) but mostly for fish up to 60lbs... that's still going strong 20 years later - in full commercial service. I have a small trick I've used to great effect on those T&T rods... I mount the reelseat up about 1.25 - to 1.5" from the end of the blank (in effect the anglers hand is up that much from the "normal" position. I then turn a section of veltex down to form a butt section that overlaps that bare butt section about 1/4" for a really good butt during an extended fight... Most that I hand them to comment that the rods feel "very light" in hand - yet are still quite strong with a really big fish at close quarters - where it counts.

I won't build a tarpon (or any other rod) with a second "fighting grip" - don't like 'em at all... and I've had more that one brand new high end rod (by Sage and others) that started the day as a four piece then ended it as a five piece rod - Not exactly what the manufacturer intended... and every one broken during the fight - not stepped on or otherwise abused....


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

My two favorite tarpon fly rods are my only tarpon fly rods. They are a pair of old two-piece Sage RPLXs in 12wt and 11wt. The 12wt wears me out after a while, but the 11wt isn't as tiring. Both have tremendous lifting power. They are both old but in great condition. Can't quite bring myself to replace either with something newer, faster, lighter and four-piece given the infrequency with which I target tarpon.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Clutch Theory 10, 11, 12


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

For my Homosassa big fish rods I have a couple of 9' 1 piece 12/13 weight Lamiglass blanks I had built up when I worked with Hal Chittum in his old HT Chittum and Co. stores. .. They throw so great and are so strong but such a pain to transport and store.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

This is what I've got left for big fish rods.

The top rod (Legend 12 wt)was my back up tarpon stick which has never been out of the travel case.
The Avid 11 wt always goes with me but I equip it with a 2 to 3 inch streamer (almost always white) so it's ready for the unexpected.
The Black Diamond I think is a first generation graphite and is my first big fish rod. Will be considered "vintage" in just a couple more years and I still love using it. I'm a fanatic when it comes to caring for my rods. Reels may come and go, but rods are forever  Now if the darn fish were as mindful of my rods as I am I have a few more...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I worked for Hal many years ago as a fly tyer before the first shop opened - then after that for a while... if you can't say anything good....


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

All I used for years was st. Croix extremes. I fell in love with that blue blank when I first saw it. Good rod for the $$. Last year I started switching to Thomas&Thomas Exocetts. Better feel and balance. Easy to cast with a lighter line.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know if it's my favorite because it's really all I've used but the Hardy ProAxis 12wt is a great stick. Plenty of backbone to put heat on the fish but easy casting if a bit fast.

Frankly, I'd really like to try and find a good 11wt that's fairly short and responsive enough for a a lot of the quick, chip-shot casts inside about 45' that I seem to get fishing the dingy water near Location X. Something along the lines of an 8'0" - 8'6" or so and a 1-piece would be primo.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Hands down. Hardy ProAxis 11wt one piece.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I don't know if it's my favorite because it's really all I've used but the Hardy ProAxis 12wt is a great stick. Plenty of backbone to put heat on the fish but easy casting if a bit fast.
> 
> Frankly, I'd really like to try and find a good 11wt that's fairly short and responsive enough for a a lot of the quick, chip-shot casts inside about 45' that I seem to get fishing the dingy water near Location X. Something along the lines of an 8'0" - 8'6" or so and a 1-piece would be primo.


A Hardy Zephyrus 8'10" 11wt is a mean stick. If you went that route, the 4pcs is a bit slower than the 1pcs, which will help you load quicker. Then just apply short range casting techniques, along with a slightly heavier line, like a BTT.

Otherwise, if you want to stay beefy, you can look for an older G.Loomis Mega 10/11 in an IMX or GLX. There is a 2 pcs IMX currently on ebay that will fit the bill. The Mega version of that rod has a beefier butt section for overall lifting, but the IMX is a medium fast rod, so the mid and tip section will load quickly.

TFO's Mangrove rod is another choice, but a 9 footer, where it has a good butt section for lifting, but a softer tip section for short loading. They don't make an 11wt, but is the fish there run under 80lbs, you can get away with a 10wt, or over that size with the 12wt. 

TFO also made a 9/10 Mini Mag, as well as a 9/10 Hawgleg in a 8ft rod+/- if the fish were under the 80lb slot. They are discontinued but may find someone who has one you can try out and then just pick one up on ebay.

There are some good casting techniques for casting quick and short without crashing your fly line and fly on the water, even with a 9ft rod. Almost requires no false casting or just 1 if changing directions within that 45ft distance.


----------



## A.vulpes (Nov 15, 2017)

Redington Predator 10.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The one that has a jumping poon on the other end! But I'll play....Sage SaltHD.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

JGary said:


> My favorite for years has been the Scott STS 12. It is—especially for a 12— castable, the internal ferrules make it feel like a one piece, and it can fight. But I have to admit that, in my opinion, the Meridian (just bought an 11) and the Asquith (casted the 12 this summer for a few days) are better casters. They just feel smoother; more race-horsey (technical term). That said, give me a STS and I’m confident I can present to, and land, any tarpon out there that is goofy enough to fall for my advances.


I also got a 12 wt STS and I have gotten really close to the right line on it. Still haven't gotten any tarpon boat side but I leadered my first tarpon 100+ lber with it jump a couple others. I hope to snag a meridian 11 wt as a backup, someday.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

freeclimber said:


> I also got a 12 wt STS and I have gotten really close to the right line on it. Still haven't gotten any tarpon boat side but I leadered my first tarpon 100+ lber with it jump a couple others. I hope to snag a meridian 11 wt as a backup, someday.


The Meridian 11wt as your backup? You'll be using the 12wt STS as your backup!


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> The Meridian 11wt as your backup? You'll be using the 12wt STS as your backup!


That’s like driving a Model T and leaving the new Mustang in the garage!
JC


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm new to tarpon fishing with a fly rod, but I use an old Cortland 9 weight. None of the tarpon here in Jupiter get much bigger than about 30 pounds for the most part. And this is my main snook rod for throwing around docks and pulling fish away from structure. The way it casts actually forces me to slow down and enjoy the time on the water.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

The mini mag 8-10 will always hold an honorable spot in my mind as the rod I landed my first tarpon on. Also jumped my next 3 on that one. Those were all babies but they count! The meridian 12 has been good to me too. Landed another little guy and put two grown ones in the air with that rod, one of them leadered. If I get another tarpon rod it'll be a 2 pc meridian, either 12 or probably 11.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> The Meridian 11wt as your backup? You'll be using the 12wt STS as your backup!


You're probably right! Gotta go dig around all my couches and friends couches for all the loose change first!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

mro said:


> This is what I've got left for big fish rods.
> 
> The top rod (Legend 12 wt)was my back up tarpon stick which has never been out of the travel case.
> The Avid 11 wt always goes with me but I equip it with a 2 to 3 inch streamer (almost always white) so it's ready for the unexpected.
> ...


Nice arsenal


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

When I arrived in Florida I thought I'd do well right of the bat. I didn't know that I was a clueless west coaster. My first month taught me that I was so under gunned......

Here's a pic of a pic from the 60's and these are not even close in size to some of the fish we caught. 










My Dad, right side, me on the left and Bob center. Talk about having an inside track. Pic was taken in Bob's back yard. He had a creek meander through his property. There was only enough water for these fish in the winter months. In the summer the spawn only survived because of the over grown areas of the creek kept in perpetual shade. 
It took several days of rain to open the creek to the ocean. These fish had to be ready because the bar would only be open for a tide or two to at most a day or two after a rain.

I was confident when I was taking my first casts in Tampa bay that my home brewed glass rod (which had landed Steelhead to 15 pounds) in that little creek could handle what ever I ran across. 

Near the end of my first month I made a stop at a weed bed that had produced for me a few times with small trout, lady fish, little snook and a red or two. The water was off color as there had been some wind and the tide was incoming. You could see 3/4 ft but everything was indistinct and then there be this large shadow. With out missing a beat changed my flies direction and placed it just so... I didn't even have time to set the hook when it struck, but it didn't matter as the fish literally rocketed away. About three seconds into the battle I realized that I was going to be spooled and probably going to loose my fly line so I grabbed a hand full of my tee shirt then my medalist reel. Line became tight and the fish did not slow down...zip bang 

Took me a couple more months and I got a Shakespeare 7wt and then a Fenwick 10wt. This was before graphite rods. Some years later I had a 12wt Fenwick. It cast pretty darn good with a WF 12F wt line. Seems that only the 12's and up break


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've had more than one first timer (with lots of freshwater fly experience) have a problem or two with that first big tarpon... Either they try to "trout strike" the fish by lifting the rodtip on the strike and never hook anything -or they strip strike then get "jungle grip" with the fly line and get one big jump and a break off the same moment since they just can't let go of that fly line...

We've all been there but it sure is fun when that first big silver actually bites the fly and gives you a lifetime memory...


----------



## Oswaldo (Oct 28, 2018)

NRX 12wt and 10wt


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

“Jungle Grip”!!
Great term!
Can I use it??


lemaymiami said:


> I've had more than one first timer (with lots of freshwater fly experience) have a problem or two with that first big tarpon... Either they try to "trout strike" the fish by lifting the rodtip on the strike and never hook anything -or they strip strike then get "jungle grip" with the fly line and get one big jump and a break off the same moment since they just can't let go of that fly line...
> 
> We've all been there but it sure is fun when that first big silver actually bites the fly and gives you a lifetime memory...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

Scott Meridian & Sage Salt, both 11 wt, paired with a Tibor Pacific; plenty of lifting power and easy to cast. Caught this wallhanger in Homosassa with one of them.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Greg Lyles said:


> View attachment 51532
> Scott Meridian & Sage Salt, both 11 wt, paired with a Tibor Pacific; plenty of lifting power and easy to cast. Caught this wallhanger in Homosassa with one of them.


That's a big girl!


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Greg Lyles said:


> View attachment 51532
> Scott Meridian & Sage Salt, both 11 wt, paired with a Tibor Pacific; plenty of lifting power and easy to cast. Caught this wallhanger in Homosassa with one of them.


Do you find the Meridian 11 to be much lighter in hand than the Salt? I’ve caught several decent size tarpon on my Salt 11 but found it seems awfully heavy in hand especially with wind.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> I've had more than one first timer (with lots of freshwater fly experience) have a problem or two with that first big tarpon... Either they try to "trout strike" the fish by lifting the rodtip on the strike and never hook anything -or they strip strike then get "jungle grip" with the fly line and get one big jump and a break off the same moment since they just can't let go of that fly line...
> 
> We've all been there but it sure is fun when that first big silver actually bites the fly and gives you a lifetime memory...


I always found it a hard sell as to they cant strike hard enough or get them to hit set the hook multiple times. I took one customer finally to a concrete block wall and set a tarpon fly on the edge and then told him to pull set the hook so it embedded in the block.. he finally got the idea. lol


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I really like my Scott X2s 12; it is not fatiguing.
Like the 1 piece Pro 1 and Hardys and the Meridian.
But my favorite is an Old RPLX 10wt that is really an 11.
You can comfortably put 7-8 lbs of pressure on a fish, it casts easily, and is pretty light for it’s power.

Mike


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Like I posted earlier in the thread I dropped to a 10# unless going to Homosassa. Havent found a keys fish yet that couldn't be taken with my 10 in short time. And the arm sure holds up better


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2019)

Canebrake51 said:


> Do you find the Meridian 11 to be much lighter in hand than the Salt? I’ve caught several decent size tarpon on my Salt 11 but found it seems awfully heavy in hand especially with wind.


Sorry for the delayed response. Yes, I also find the Salt to be a heavier feeling rod. The Meridian feels more lively when I cast it although I can't see much difference in accuracy.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Had this discussion on the boat one day last year with Harry Spear and he told me that he caught more Tarpon on the Sage Graphite II 11wt rod than any other fly rod produced since. I realize there was obvious timing involved with this statement but he had one on the boat and I was impressed next (what I thought was old technology) to my Scott STS 12wt.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker said:


> Had this discussion on the boat one day last year with Harry Spear and he told me that he caught more Tarpon on the Sage Graphite II 11wt rod than any other fly rod produced since. I realize there was obvious timing involved with this statement but he had one on the boat and I was impressed next (what I thought was old technology) to my Scott STS 12wt.


That's because it feels so easy to cast, being more of a progressive flexing Moderate fast rod, as compares to high tech extra fast rods of today (in those higher weight rods which become more stiff, the higher you go). In other words, it (the more progressive moderate action) can make a heavier rod feel lighter on the swing and certainly load quicker than the super fast rods of today, which can feel stiff in the higher weight rods and therefore feel heavier on the swing, even tho the rod weighs less in ounces than those older rods. Also, back in his day in the Keys where he guided, you could ease up to fish near the boat and they will still eat. So a normal cast would be 20 to 40ft back then, which that rod was perfect for. Today, due to all the boat and fishing pressure, if you can't throw 50-80ft if need be, then your chances of hooking a good poon, diminishes.

Bonecracker, good to see you still hanging around here from time to time. Hope it's not too cold for you up there.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Backwater I know its off subject but I sold the old 2200 Pathfinder and purchased a used 28 Whitewater! Been on the Hull Truth a lot trying to make the boat my boat as you know there is a tremendous amount of information on the site. I am a boat HO and always wanted a bigger boat and the women in my family are lovein it! I am looking forward to some offshore fishing this summer so now back to Tarpon fly rods!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker said:


> Backwater I know its off subject but I sold the old 2200 Pathfinder and purchased a used 28 Whitewater! Been on the Hull Truth a lot trying to make the boat my boat as you know there is a tremendous amount of information on the site. I am a boat HO and always wanted a bigger boat and the women in my family are lovein it! I am looking forward to some offshore fishing this summer so now back to Tarpon fly rods!!


Hope you still have the Hpx-v 18 tho, you Ho!


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Look up the rod used to win most tarpon tournaments. I bet it’s the Hardy Zephrus 11wt 1 piece. Bad stick!


----------



## hostage1985 (Feb 27, 2011)

How does the Zephrus compare to the Sintrix Praxis one piece ?


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

hostage1985 said:


> How does the Zephrus compare to the Sintrix Praxis one piece ?


Similar! I think the Zephrus has a little more feel though


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I don't know if it's my favorite because it's really all I've used but the Hardy ProAxis 12wt is a great stick. Plenty of backbone to put heat on the fish but easy casting if a bit fast.
> 
> Frankly, I'd really like to try and find a good 11wt that's fairly short and responsive enough for a a lot of the quick, chip-shot casts inside about 45' that I seem to get fishing the dingy water near Location X. Something along the lines of an 8'0" - 8'6" or so and a 1-piece would be primo.


Could check out Echo BAG quick shot fiber glass rods. 8’ 4peice 10wt is one of models they make.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Anybody fished the Epic Boca Grand?


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Could check out Echo BAG quick shot fiber glass rods. 8’ 4peice 10wt is one of models they make.


I have the BAG quick shot in a 10 wt. and love how it casts but haven’t taken it out yet. Bought it for our big redfish but plan to try it on tarpon. It’s much faster and considerably lighter than the regular BAG.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Canebrake51 said:


> I have the BAG quick shot in a 10 wt. and love how it casts but haven’t taken it out yet. Bought it for our big redfish but plan to try it on tarpon. It’s much faster and considerably lighter than the regular BAG.


Yeah I have heard a lot about them. I don’t get to fish the salt much just figured I would mention it cause he was was looking for a short tarpon stick.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Hope you still have the Hpx-v 18 tho, you Ho!


Of course I do! Got to have something to Poon fish out of in the summer time and chase bull reds in the Winter! Pretty bad that I am still lusting over a super skinny boat as Spear ruined me chasing reds in 6" of water!


----------



## djfishes1 (Oct 31, 2018)

borrowed a friends rod (echo) last year (my first season) and just got my first new (used) set-up. Ended up with a Sage XI3 and a Tibor Gulfstream. How'd I do?


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

texasag07 said:


> Echo prime 12wt
> 
> Also if anyone has one for sale in either 8 or 12 I want to buy it for a spare.


I bought a 12 and 10wt last year. Really love those one piece rods.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

11 and 12 wt Hardy Sintrix Proaxis with Nautilus CCF X2 10-12 and Silver King.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

11 and 12 wt Meridians with Tibor Gulfstreams (this was last year). Still hoping for a chance in 2020.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

If I didn't know better I would guess that fly rod companies have hired big pharma to name their rods.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Orvis H2 one piece. 11wt 
Loomis CC Pro 1 11/12 wt. 

I have multiple of each and they can’t be beat. I have an H2 for sale if anyone is interested.


----------

